# Great Article-Eastern Fly Fishing Magazine



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

The last January/February issue had an awesome 7 page article on the river I fish often, the Hiwassee River in Southeastern Tennessee. The latest issue has yet another great article on the Mad River here in Ohio! It is nice to see some of our home state waters other than the Steel Head Alley Rivers up north getting some notoriety.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

They were nice articles! I still miss the short lived "Warm Water Flyfishing" magazine.

Mike


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

flyman,
be careful what you wish for. I wouldn't want you to get the hordes of meathunters on the Mad that seem to come with stream notoriety. Steelhead alley could use less of them guys.

Good article though. I meant to subscribe for Christmas, now I think I will.

best,
Rickerd


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Rickerd,
I would have to believe that since it was published in a "fly fishing" magazine, the demographic drawn to the Mad will consist mainly of those who "fly fish" and practice good etiquette such as catch and release, preserving the fishery that has been established. I cannot readily recall ever seeing a person who was fly fishing walking along with a stringer attached to his outfit or a Walmart bag stuffed in his vest for a creel. I have witnessed many fly fishermen snapping pictures of a good catch and immediately returning the fish to the stream unharmed. I believe this will be the case here and hopefully it will also help boost the local commerce.

Respectfully,

Flyman01


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Flyman,
I hope you are right. I can tell you though I've seen plenty fly guys dragging a couple steelhead around and back to the car. I know its legal but any article seems to bring out the meathunters for a while anyways.

Sad to hear so much stolen from cars near the Mad. I might get over there someday to fish.

best regards,
Rick


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Rickerd:

I too hope that I am correct and I am sure there are fly fishing people who keep fish. One the other hand, It has been proven that culling some fish that are within the regulation slot limit can assist in keeping a stream healthy, so a few fish here and there will not have too much of a negative impact. 

The stream that I fish most down south had an article published about it in January as well. Since the article, I have gone back on three different weekends and been on the river 6 times and the conditions for fishing were just about perfect. During these weekends, I did not notice a difference in the amount of pressure on the stream which was good. I will admit that during these past trips, Delayed Harvest was in place so taking fish was illegal, that being a deterrent may have kept meathunters away.

In general though, the population that are meathunters typically are found around the bodies of water that are stocked with trout in the spring and publicized on the ODNR website and by signs posted around the fishery.
These fishermen usually are spin casters, slinging bait and spinners while fishing from a chair or standing on a wide open bank or dock. Putting on a pair of waders along with the drudgery of walking down small paths through fields, briar patches and wooded areas then slipping down into a cold stream and fishing tight quarter water does not appeal to them. Fortunately for the Mad and the Hiwassee river as well, there is a good number of places around them that are stocked with trout and these type of fishermen find them far more appealing.


----------

